# working on Sundays



## Stihl Alive (Dec 7, 2008)

Just curious, do any of you run saws on Sunday? I have to because I work a 6-2 schedule with MasTec, so sometimes Sunday is one of my only days off. I have an oak to pull down and buck up for my FIL for firewood today. My parents never let me do any outside work like cut grass, paint, etc... on Sundays when I was growing up. Most Sundays I try to at least wait until the churches have let out but then half my day is gone.


----------



## grandpatractor (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, growing up we didn't work on Sundays other than milk the cows and regular chores that had to be done. But now I work seven days a week it seems. Been trying to keep Sunday off when we can. 
Welp it's Sunday today and I gotta go cut and split for an hour so I got enough wood for the week!!!:monkey:


----------



## zayder06 (Dec 7, 2008)

HEATHENS SAVE YOURSELF!!! No really most people would love a day to bask in self gratification,entertainment.....whatever floats your boat.However in this day and age,ya gotta do whats ya gotta do.It should also be noted however that occasionally these chores that occupy our days off can be a pleasure to engage in,and so that brings us back to one of the purposes of this site.This brings to light a bigger question,is what you are doing with your free time REALLY a chore or a pleasure?


----------



## capetrees (Dec 7, 2008)

First, describe "work". Making out bills, repairing machinery and saws, meeting clients for new jobs, returning phone calls, paying bills? Then yes, I work every Sunday. Climbing trees, brush work, cutting trees, snow plowing? Then yes but not too often. Spring and fall is when I really work the seven day shift. summer slows down a bit and then the dead of winter really slows down, sometimes Saturdays off too. Can't remember the last time i watched a football game the whole way through. Raining here now so I'll be making out bills which are WAYYYY behind. Keep in mind that for the past 8 years, I have had the introduction of two new faces in my life that I felt the need to go out and fully support. I'm the main breadwinner and they rely on me which means every available moment to work must be exploited. Now that the expenses have dropped a bit (daycare, baby food, preschool, babysitters), the heat is off for a while, that is until college! I actually took yesterday off to go hunting locally with some freinds for the day. First time in seven years. And even that paid off. Got two jobs on the phone and a buddy of mine got a SLAMMER of a deer. Work when you can and make your money because, as we have been seeing lately, work my be slow for the unforseeable future.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Dec 7, 2008)

I think it's good to take a day off once a week when you can, but I don't see that Sunday is some holy day that I might violate.

Maybe the perceptions from Christians that are dipped in the traditions of men are looking at me funny, but you'll have that. They have little knowledge of their traditions and the origins thereof anyway. That's the great danger of having it spoon fed to you once or twice a week. 

To each their own.

I generally consider my rain days as a day of rest, but I've been off the past three weekends getting equipment ready and now waiting for my next side contract to start. 

Even if I'm not out making money on Sunday, I'm doing work around the house. If it's crummy on a Sunday, maybe I'll pick up a game or part of a race, but they tend to bore me.

Though I must say I thoroughly enjoyed watching _Balk_ State get upset the other night by a team that showed superior desire. The head coach for UB is now on my personal hero list for what he did and said after the game.

I've never been one to sit still and be entertained, whether on a pew, in a theater, or in a lazyboy. I rather like to be involved in whatever I'm taking part in.

Besides, if more Christians would actually consider walking with God everyday, the world would be a better place everyday, not just on Sunday.

Why, if my children only had reverence for me once or twice a week my home would be a mad house.

It's no wonder we live in such strange daze.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Dec 7, 2008)

capetrees said:


> First, describe "work". Making out bills, repairing machinery and saws, meeting clients for new jobs, returning phone calls, paying bills? Then yes, I work every Sunday. Climbing trees, brush work, cutting trees, snow plowing? Then yes but not too often. Spring and fall is when I really work the seven day shift. summer slows down a bit and then the dead of winter really slows down, sometimes Saturdays off too. Can't remember the last time i watched a football game the whole way through. Raining here now so I'll be making out bills which are WAYYYY behind. Keep in mind that for the past 8 years, I have had the introduction of two new faces in my life that I felt the need to go out and fully support. I'm the main breadwinner and they rely on me which means every available moment to work must be exploited. Now that the expenses have dropped a bit (daycare, baby food, preschool, babysitters), the heat is off for a while, that is until college! I actually took yesterday off to go hunting locally with some freinds for the day. First time in seven years. And even that paid off. Got two jobs on the phone and a buddy of mine got a SLAMMER of a deer. Work when you can and make your money because, as we have been seeing lately, work my be slow for the unforseeable future.



Amen, got a make hay while the sun shines, and make certain things are ready to go while it rains.


----------



## TDunk (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a full time time, plus doing the tree work. So i do the small jobs after work, and save the big jobs for Sat and Sun. I accually like doing work on Sun. cuz most people either stay in the house relaxing or out away from the house, not out trying to help or bugging you. It just seems to be a less stressful day.


----------



## fishercat (Dec 7, 2008)

*i run saws on Sunday.*

if anyone gives me any grief,itell them to stop voting for politicians that tax me to death and cause me to have to work 7 days a week.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Dec 7, 2008)

TDunk said:


> I have a full time time, plus doing the tree work. So i do the small jobs after work, and save the big jobs for Sat and Sun. I accually like doing work on Sun. cuz most people either stay in the house relaxing or out away from the house, not out trying to help or bugging you. It just seems to be a less stressful day.



That's a great point. Sunday work generally goes alot smoother for those reasons. 

I usually don't start making noise until midmorning(9am) on Sunday if I can help it.


----------



## lxt (Dec 7, 2008)

NO!! never work Sunday, I will put in Bids & repair/Maint. equipment & then its not all day!! many towns, cities have ordinances against working on Sundays!!

Hell some bars cant even open on sundays other than to serve food!!
If you are that hard up for money that 1 day off will hurt you then you need help in the financial aspects of things!!!


LXT..............


----------



## turnkey4099 (Dec 7, 2008)

I try to avoid noise until later in the day. I don't do it out of respect for religion though, only becuase it is a customary "quiet day". When it comes to those who think you will go to hell if you work on a sunday, I really don't want to wind up anywhere they are anyhow.

Harry K


----------



## Stihl Alive (Dec 7, 2008)

lxt said:


> NO!! never work Sunday, I will put in Bids & repair/Maint. equipment & then its not all day!! many towns, cities have ordinances against working on Sundays!!
> 
> Hell some bars cant even open on sundays other than to serve food!!
> If you are that hard up for money that 1 day off will hurt you then you need help in the financial aspects of things!!!
> ...



yes. I need halp in "the financial aspects of things"


that's why I work 7 days a week in the first place.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Dec 7, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> yes. I need help in "the financial aspects of things"
> 
> 
> that's why I work 7 days a week in the first place.



Kinda of a gimmie, huh?

Though I'm not "hard up."

It's just that I'm trying to build my own business, and cover the bills that have gone up 3 fold, while my wages barely increase.

I'm not complaining, nor waiting for a bail out, I'm getting after it.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Dec 7, 2008)

We have " Old Sunday Blue- Laws " which prohibit Sunday operations ! They are strictly enforced with ticketing & harsh fines for offenders ! opcorn:


----------



## Labman (Dec 7, 2008)

6 days a week I owe the world my keep. God gave me Sunday to let those things go. I really better understood this at the dawn of the computer age when I first had a word processor program and a printer that would print big enough for my mother and my wife's grandfather to read. Sunday afternoon I could let other stuff go and write letters they could read. In 1985, I spent every evening and Saturday working on the outside of the house, vinyl siding, foam board insulation under it, aluminmum cladding on all the trim, new patio door, and a dozen other things better done while I was at it. Sundays, I did something with my wife and kids. You don't have that many years with them. 

No amount of money or other stuff is worth Sunday being one more day of the week.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 7, 2008)

*Wealth*

I would think working on Sunday would end up making you more money. I grew up on a farm and in that area 2 out of 3 of the Wealthiest farmers didn't work on Sunday. Neither of them had anything to get started on either.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Dec 8, 2008)

Two issues

One as talked about by others is Sunday ordinances that prohibit work. 

The second is the need for the body to rest. If you are working 7 days a week, then in reality you could be working 30-40 days in a row. That much physical activity ultimately leads to injury. The body needs time to rest. You can get a way with it when you're young, but add a couple of years and ..... Ibuprofin will be your friend.


----------



## Brushwacker (Dec 8, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> Just curious, do any of you run saws on Sunday? I have to because I work a 6-2 schedule with MasTec, so sometimes Sunday is one of my only days off. I have an oak to pull down and buck up for my FIL for firewood today. My parents never let me do any outside work like cut grass, paint, etc... on Sundays when I was growing up. Most Sundays I try to at least wait until the churches have let out but then half my day is gone.



I like to work sundays. Since I try to rest a little more on saturday sunday is like a new begginning to my work week. If your working at a good thing its good to work anyday. If you need a rest its best to get it when you need it.


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 8, 2008)

NO.

The majority of the folks in my area are Christian and hold Sunday rather sacred. It's one thing to work in your own yard on a Sunday afternoon but I think most Christians would look negatively upon a service business that operates loud equipment on a Sunday. For every one customer that doesn't mind you working on a Sunday, there might be three or four of their neighbors who are going through the yellow pages and crossing your company's name off of the Tree Service section with a big sharpie marker for future reference.

If you want to alienate the Christian sector of your customer base, go right ahead and work on their day of rest but, be prepared to pay for your poor business choices. I suppose the same argument can be used for those who choose to work on religious holidays. Whether you choose to observe Christmas or Easter as religious holidays is up to you but, you will not be overly popular with most folks if you choose to disrupt their family get-togethers with the smell of diesel and the reving of chainsaws.

Good business choices are not about doing what is most favorable to you. It's about doing what is most favorable to your customer base. You'll stay in business only as long as your customers say you'll stay in business. Piss them off and you'll be looking for a new line of work...


----------



## TDunk (Dec 8, 2008)

A good portion or the work i do is for hunting/fishing camps around here, and there only up here on weekends. So Sat. and Sun. are a must sometimes for me AND the customer.


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 8, 2008)

There are always going to be a few exceptions for working on Sunday. However, serving a remote hunting lodge vs an urban residential customer is comparing apples to oranges. While in the deep south, you might find a few furry critters observing sunday service, up here in the north, most of the deer and pheasants are either athiest or agnostic. (Conveniently, that's why we have little reservation in hunting or trapping them)


----------



## TDunk (Dec 8, 2008)

arbor pro said:


> However, serving a remote hunting lodge vs an urban residential customer is comparing apples to oranges.



Oh i understand. It's just in the original post you made it sound like you should never ever work on Sun. Witch suprised me because i usually agree with most of the stuff you post.


----------



## Labman (Dec 8, 2008)

arbor pro said:


> NO.
> 
> The majority of the folks in my area are Christian and hold Sunday rather sacred. It's one thing to work in your own yard on a Sunday afternoon but I think most Christians would look negatively upon a service business that operates loud equipment on a Sunday. For every one customer that doesn't mind you working on a Sunday, there might be three or four of their neighbors who are going through the yellow pages and crossing your company's name off of the Tree Service section with a big sharpie marker for future reference.
> 
> ...



I don't hire out much of anything, but thanks for reminding of that.


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 8, 2008)

There are certainly two ways to look at every business choice we make; 1) the legal boundaries governing such and 2) the ethical boundaries governing such.

There are plenty of legal boundaries that we all have to know about and ought to try to abide by. Some of the listers on this site have already mentioned the city ordinances that govern the work that we do. They tell us what days and hours we can work, what decibel noise level our equipment has to adhere to, what licensing, insurance, etc we might need to be in practice, etc, etc. Some local ordiances or state laws will specify ISA compliance in tree care methods (ie. no topping, what trees to plant where, etc). Other laws even go so far as to address neighbor conflict issues such as who can prune what limbs on their neighbor's tree if it hangs over on their property. And the list goes on and on...

Legal boundaries should be fairly easy for just about anyone in this industry to comply with. Not much room for personal interpretation when it's all spelled out in black and white.

Ethics is a bit trickier. While legally, you might be allowed within your area to operate chippers and chainsaws on a Sunday, ethically, you have to ask yourself if it's the right thing to do considering the customers you are serving. If you're a non-christian and your customer is a non-christian and most of the people in your service area are all non-christians, then I'm not going to tell you not to work on a Sunday. Afterall, in such a scenario, Sunday doesn't mean anything more to you, your customer or your service area residents than Saturday does. But, if by serving that one non-christian customer by working on Sunday offends 20 of his neighbors and area residents, then maybe you need to stop and ask yourself if you're doing the right thing. 

Perhaps, it's not so much an ethical question as a business decision but I think everyone gets the point. Think of Sunday as a holiday that occurs 52 times a year for Christians. Working on Sunday is like working on a Christian holiday as some see it. It might sound rediculous to many of the folks on this site and that's your own opinion that you're entitled to but, the question asked in the original post was "is it ok to run saws on Sunday?" I don't believe the question was asking 'do any of you other service guys mind if I run my saws on Sunday'; rather, 'do you guys think my customers will mind?'

I think the answer will vary in each part of the country but just look at the attached statistics chart. You'll see that 76% of Americans identify themselves with Christianity. That means 3 out of 4 of your customers are Christians. That means that, while not all of the Christians might be upset by your idea of working on Sunday, there's still a pretty good chance that you're going to piss off the majority. Is it worth alienating many to please a few? Remember, it's not the 30-50 year-old guys who are your customers. It's the little old church ladies and nobody spreads information faster than little old church ladies! God help you if you make them mad...


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry, attachment didn't attach the first time...


----------



## Rftreeman (Dec 8, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> yes. I need halp in "the financial aspects of things"
> 
> 
> that's why I work 7 days a week in the first place.


do you have sick pay at the full time job, call in sick Monday and get paid for both........



I'll work on Sunday if the need calls for it but most of the time I'm at Mom's eating dinner and watching TV or reading the paper..........


----------



## Stihl Alive (Dec 8, 2008)

Rftreeman said:


> do you have sick pay at the full time job, call in sick Monday and get paid for both........
> 
> 
> 
> I'll work on Sunday if the need calls for it but most of the time I'm at Mom's eating dinner and watching TV or reading the paper..........




I've never called in sick. Not this job anyway, since March 2005. I'm taking next week off because my vacation doesn't roll over and guess what?? NO TREE WORK. I had two jobs lined up that fell out. Maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Dec 8, 2008)

arbor pro,

You are a complete...genius.

Certainly thou speaketh the truth.

Luckily, the hood that I'm in these days could care less, they are renters and have been dying to have their trees trimmed. I have the property owner's blessing and I have yet to receive any complaints.

Now then, I wouldn't think to work on Sundays if I were in the middle to upper class areas unless expressly pushed. My name is not on the door yet, and I have more work than I can handle. 

Otherwise, I mostly work rural farmsteads, and farmers, even Christian farmers, understand the idea of working on Sundays. Especially if you are going to spread their fertilizer, or spray for pests and weeds. Then they'll bring you anything but a sermon.

I think they invented Sunday work.

My dad always did say that it didn't pay to work on Sundays because we always broke down. But then again that was most days anyway.

Besides, I haven't much choice until I'm on my own completely. Part of the reason I'm starting my own biz is so that I can work enough Monday thru Friday, perhaps Saturday, so that I can take Sunday off for the family.

One thing I would point out is the outcry that would go out among Christians if we didn't work on a Sunday during a storm's aftermath. And let us not forget that occasional hazard tree threatening the house. Yes, I know it is an emergency, but is it a sacred day or not.

The truth is it is not, it's only a convenient tradition.

Nevertheless, the perception prevails and it would be smart to observe it in many situations.

If nothing else in the interest of business.

Somebody said something about getting that much needed rest. Sunday's good for that, but so is that rainy day and whatever else the weather may do to prevent during the week.

Most all the work that I've been involved in during my life has depended on the weather, so rain days are my Sundays, provided I'm ready to go when the sun comes out.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 8, 2008)

As a general rule I try not to work on Sundays but if I need to I don't hesitate in the least. What I try to do in order to make it appear more respectful to the community is I only finish a job on Sunday, very rarely will I schedule a job for just on Sunday. If I have a full day job coming up as well as a half day job, I'll do the half day job Saturday morning and start the full day job Saturday afternoon and finish it Sunday. I could be wrong but I assume that this let's the neighbors know that there was just a scheduling problem and the job needed to be finished ASAP and not that I had total disregard for their peace and quiet on a Sunday. Had one complaint this year from the only person on the block whose house we didn't work at. Everyone else "understood".


----------



## squad143 (Dec 8, 2008)

We have a large Jewish community in Toronto and some of them don't like you working on their sabbath (Saturday). Some of my customers in Cottage Country don't want to hear a saw or chipper while they are enjoying their weekend. I'll always reschedule so as to not bother my customers or their neighbors (future customers). One of the advantages of working the weekends though, is I get a lot of business from people dropping by to see what your up to or to see your work.


----------



## BIG JAKE (Dec 8, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> As a general rule I try not to work on Sundays but if I need to I don't hesitate in the least. What I try to do in order to make it appear more respectful to the community is I only finish a job on Sunday, very rarely will I schedule a job for just on Sunday. If I have a full day job coming up as well as a half day job, I'll do the half day job Saturday morning and start the full day job Saturday afternoon and finish it Sunday. I could be wrong but I assume that this let's the neighbors know that there was just a scheduling problem and the job needed to be finished ASAP and not that I had total disregard for their peace and quiet on a Sunday. Had one complaint this year from the only person on the block whose house we didn't work at. Everyone else "understood".



Generally-sundays are family day. For me, that one day of rest and I can work harder, longer, and smarter the following week. But this year I've worked alot of sundays as I was swamped with work. That work doesn't get done sitting here looking or thinking it away. I just keep banging away at it and soon enough the job's done, and I get paid. But I'd swing a mop if that's what it takes to keep 3 squares and roof over my head, and I have youngsters that rely on me. I'll "git er done" one way or another-it's the only way I know. I don't look down on someone because they work on sundays-you do what you have to do. Jesus and his disciples got ragged on by the pharisees because they were cracking grain (work) so they could eat on sunday. I don't see any difference here, I just try to adhere to that as i can. As for what's right and what's wrong people individually will make that choice-for them.


----------



## JohnH (Dec 8, 2008)

I work 7 days a week. 5-6 days for for the company I work for and the rest I work for my self.


----------



## Rftreeman (Dec 8, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> I'm taking next week off because my vacation doesn't roll over and guess what?? NO TREE WORK. I had two jobs lined up that fell out. Maybe I'll get lucky.


sucks don't it, I had a nice job set to go for a local church last month but the trustees decided to wait until after the first of the year, that job would have made me good for a month at least so now I'm just hoping for anything to come in.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Dec 9, 2008)

Rftreeman said:


> sucks don't it, I had a nice job set to go for a local church last month but the trustees decided to wait until after the first of the year, that job would have made me good for a month at least so now I'm just hoping for anything to come in.




yup. sounds like we're in the same boat. same river. no paddles.


----------



## bombdude (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm a Christian, active in my church, & as a general rule don't work on Sundays. 

However, the Bible speaks of the "ox in the ditch". The question to answer is, "how important is it to get this done today??"

I've done one stump job on a Sunday. Just a few weeks ago, still swamped with post-Gustav work, I had an 83 year old lady that was really frettin' over gettin' that stump outta her yard. It was a small job, maybe an hour tops. But, at 83, it was a major deal for her. I decided to go ahead on Sunday afternoon & get it taken care of for both of our peace of minds. She was happy, neighbors didn't complain, our blue laws have been removed, & I made it back to church that evening not feeling remorseful that I'd dishonored the Sabbath.

Lotta factors to consider to that question. Guess it all amounts to the circumstances and the situation.


----------



## Scots Climber (Dec 9, 2008)

Not if I can avoid it, but needs must. If the work is there I don't refuse it.


----------



## Brush Hog (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't do it anymore. When I was younger yes but now I have a family and like to spend it with them. Most weekends in the summer I can be found at my camper near the ocean. I have no problem working a Saturday at all but if the next week is light on work I'll save it for Monday. A man has to rest sometime and life is to short to be working all the time and missing out on your kids growing up.


----------



## woodchux (Dec 15, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> Just curious, do any of you run saws on Sunday? I have to because I work a 6-2 schedule with MasTec, so sometimes Sunday is one of my only days off. I have an oak to pull down and buck up for my FIL for firewood today. My parents never let me do any outside work like cut grass, paint, etc... on Sundays when I was growing up. Most Sundays I try to at least wait until the churches have let out but then half my day is gone.



Working sundays in the bible belt will get you some bad press.


----------



## Labman (Dec 15, 2008)

I am quite picky about what I do on Sunday. I will mow my grass and do tree work, but only with the hand pruners. The saw stays in the garage. 

A big factor is my attitude to the job. I was shocked one Sunday to come home and see John next door painting the trim on his house. As i thought about it, I figured they went to mass the night before. I think John's attitude toward painting is enough different than mine, that it was OK for him, but not for me.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't want to miss my kids growning up either....


...that's why I put em to work on Sundays.


----------



## masterarbor (Dec 18, 2008)

Labman said:


> Sundays, I did something with my wife and kids. You don't have that many years with them.
> 
> No amount of money or other stuff is worth Sunday being one more day of the week.



Amen.


----------



## Little Monkey (Dec 19, 2008)

yep if you got family do it another day , the tree isnt goin anywhere,
if not ,, well sunday is the lords day so its up to you just dont forget you will be answering to him one day and he will want a good reason for you working on his day off.:monkey:


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Dec 19, 2008)

Little Monkey said:


> yep if you got family do it another day , the tree isnt goin anywhere,
> if not ,, well sunday is the lords day so its up to you just dont forget you will be answering to him one day and he will want a good reason for you working on his day off.:monkey:



Can you show me where in the Bible it says Sunday is the Lord's Day? Where might I find where I will be answering for it? Thanks.


----------



## woodchux (Dec 19, 2008)

Uhhh... The 10 commandments?


----------



## CORNFEDMIDGET (Dec 19, 2008)

Chick-fil-A doesn't do business on sunday and neither do I. Too bad there is no Chick-fil-A here in Dakota.


----------



## Little Monkey (Dec 20, 2008)

yep, number 4, observe the sabbath day, to keep it holy. work six days and do everything you need to do. but the seventh day is a sabbath to god, your god.
dont do any work , not you, not your son, nor your daughter nor your servant, nor your maid, nor your animals, not even the foreign quest visiting in your town. 
for in six days god made heaven earth and sea, and everything in them, he rested on the seventh day. therefore god blessed the sabbath day, he set it apart as a holy day. exodus 20 
now i am no bible bashing holy joe but i do believe in at least trying to keep to the ten commandments,, as i always say " i know i am a sinner but i dont believe i am a bad man ":monkey:


----------

